# Check out my new link!



## Fleshrot (Jul 19, 2004)

This is thanks in part to twistedsister after I checked out their site and was impressed. I decided to try to design my own. Hope all of you enjoy! www.xanga.com/deathrot2004

Death Child 2004


----------

